

Lotus 0.3.1 for Ruby is out - jodosha
http://lotusrb.org/blog/2015/05/15/announcing-lotus-031.html

======
cgarvis
What is the direction that Lotus is going in? Seems to have moved to trying to
replace rails.

~~~
jodosha
We're trying to cover two main use cases: API apps and full stack web
applications. There are features in Rails that we recognize to be really
useful. For that niche we're trying to be a lightweight alternative.

~~~
binarysoul
Why should I use lotus over Sinatra, Padrino, Grape, Rails, etc?

~~~
jodosha
Speed, control, testability and maintainability.

------
nohat00
Can't wait for version 1.2.3!

~~~
digi_owl
Had to read the title twice myself...

------
MyMai
I very like Lotus. It accessible for newbies like me.

